# "Drone tones" for all twelve notes organized by all the major scales



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

I made these backing tracks to help me explain modes to my students, I hope these can help you as well. Advantage of just having a tone is clarity of communicating how a pitch relates to and changes how we hear a scale, and it's genre free (I normally make rock based tracks, but anyone interested in modes can use these, for example). 

You can play on each by key, where you stick to the same scale shape and as the list goes through each note, you'll be playing in a different key (there's a bit more about that in the vids). OR, you can play all the scales shapes you know on one tone: switching from A minor blues to A major, play the different modes on one note (A lydian to A mixolydian to phrygian etc). 

Then there's arpeggios or pentatonic superimposition (quick example: where you take the 2nd or the 5th of the root and use them to determine what pentatonic shape you play-- over "A" you could play B minor pentatonic or D minor pentatonic). So lots do to do with just a simple tone.

A major scale 
A# major scale
B major scale  
C major scale 
C# major scale 
D major scale 
D# major scale 
E major scale 
F major scale 
F# major scale 
G major scale 
G# major scale 

Total List 

Each playlist and vid briefly explains how to start, but they aren't strict lessons per se. So if this doesn't make any sense feel free to ask me on youtube or here and then I or another member who's also comfortable with modes can help. 

Here's a quick demo of me noodling on some different scales in A.


----------

